# Hunting > Hunting >  The sika show again, who is going.?

## sakokid

Any members fronting this year.

----------


## blake

Yep will be there on the sunday👍

----------


## Blaser

Yep, be there for sure.

----------


## Scribe

Yes I will be there.

----------


## GWH

Was planning on it, but i have now been invited on a weekend hunting trip down the South Wairarapa, that wins ;-)

----------


## rookiesniper

yup,will b my first sika show

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Should be up there again  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gapped axe

h'mm probarly, really enjoyed last efforts with Happy, Hunt4life., 30cal terry, Maca and Rushy

----------


## Luke.S

I'll be there since I live in taupo  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> h'mm probarly, really enjoyed last efforts with Happy, Hunt4life., 30cal terry, Maca and Rushy


That was more the pizza, the piss and the poking of fun GA.  I could be tempted back easily though.  When is it? I reckon we should all gate crash Maca's place.

----------


## Gapped axe

yes that was a lovely gesture on Hunt4life's part. Look out Maca a plan is hatching

----------


## shift14

Yep, applied for leave for the w/e. She takes her golf sticks for a round of "whack......fuck".

B

----------


## Rushy

> Yep, applied for leave for the w/e. She takes her golf sticks for a round of "whack......fuck".
> 
> B


Ha ha ha ha sounds like your wife plays the same as my dad did.  Does she occasionally biff the driver after the ball?  Ha ha ha ha fond memories of the old man doing that in a fit of frustration after hooking the ball at right angles to the pin.

----------


## Pengy

I am thinking of heading down for the show, probably on the Sunday. Don't think I need apply for a leave of absence this time  :Wink:

----------


## shift14

> Ha ha ha ha sounds like your wife plays the same as my dad did.  Does she occasionally biff the driver after the ball?  Ha ha ha ha fond memories of the old man doing that in a fit of frustration after hooking the ball at right angles to the pin.


She played off a 12 handicap at Tok High. Dean Hopcroft ( wife of Peter, Clyde St ) used to run her around the Lower NI playing Ladies Rep stuff.
Alas those days are over, her mind writes cheques the body can't cash......I just keep my trap shut when I caddy, good way to spoil a nice walk, taking golf sticks.

B

----------


## Rushy

> She played off a 12 handicap at Tok High. Dean Hopcroft ( wife of Peter, Clyde St ) used to run her around the Lower NI playing Ladies Rep stuff.
> Alas those days are over, her mind writes cheques the body can't cash......I just keep my trap shut when I caddy, good way to spoil a nice walk, taking golf sticks.
> 
> B


The old mans only handicap was the clubs B.  Today he could play a blinder of a game and tomorrow he was like a one legged man in an arse kicking competition (totally fucking useless). It used to really irk him.

----------


## sakokid

27september

----------


## john m

27 Sept also

----------


## Happy

@Maca49 wanna a bach full on the sat night I ll be a starter !  I could bring @Spook ?

----------


## hunter308

hmmm I might have to plan a trip to clements for the weekend and go for a hunt while every man and his dog is at the sika show  :Grin:

----------


## NZHTR

Haven't been for a couple of years , ill go on the Saturday for a look .

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

will go as its my first!

----------


## Maca49

Who would be looking for accommodation on the Sat night?

----------


## Rushy

> Who would be looking for accommodation on the Sat night?


Er um me!

----------


## Maca49

> Er um me!


Well that fucks it! :Thumbsup:  you can bring the alcohol? Happy drinks any shit beer you can find, I usually go for the cheapiss

----------


## Rushy

> Well that fucks it! you can bring the alcohol? Happy drinks any shit beer you can find, I usually go for the cheapiss


Waikato it is then.  Oi @Gibo

----------


## Scribe

> Who would be looking for accommodation on the Sat night?


I would bring the Camper Van. So only need a level place to park. Possibly have a spare bed in it.

----------


## Happy

> Who would be looking for accommodation on the Sat night?


Me too !!  @Maca49

 @Spook ...??

----------


## Spook

> Me too !!  @Maca49
> 
>  @Spook ...??


Not this year...all my camo gear is old, worn, blood stained...I don't really want to buy a new set just for the weekend. I really felt out of place last year in my denim jeans and black wind breaker. Everyone else was in pristine camo, as if it had never been in the bush, I couldn't believe people actually have a set for "best"...some even wore gaiters...I guess I should get out more...such a sheltered life I live.

----------


## Rushy

> Not this year...all my camo gear is old, worn, blood stained...I don't really want to buy a new set just for the weekend. I really felt out of place last year in my denim jeans and black wind breaker. Everyone else was in pristine camo, as if it had never been in the bush, I couldn't believe people actually have a set for "best"...some even wore gaiters...I guess I should get out more...such a sheltered life I live.


Ther must have been two of us there in Jeans and a black jacket then Spook.

----------


## Pengy

Farkin hell....they even dress the same  :Zomg:

----------


## Spook

> Ther must have been two of us there in Jeans and a black jacket then Spook.


I thought you were the store detective...you stood out like dogs balls.

----------


## Spook

> Farkin hell....they even dress the same


Get back to eating pilchards, will ya

----------


## Rushy

> I thought you were the store detective...you stood out like dogs balls.


Ha ha ha ha I am surprised that you didn't say "hairy mutts nuts"

----------


## Happy

@Maca49.  @Gapped axe. Just book us in please. We re not fussy ha ha

Got a barby I ll bring the veni !

----------


## Gapped axe

this is building, guys if you have ever meet Happy, AND Rushy, Maca94 and co now's the chance

----------


## Pengy

Are any youngsters allowed to tag along  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

worth the effort, pengy you will always be invited

----------


## Happy

> this is building, guys if you have ever meet Happy, AND Rushy, Maca94 and co now's the chance


So you are staying  @Maca49   Place as well?

----------


## Gapped axe

to be confirmed ,,,,,,,,, otherwise Happy??

----------


## Gapped axe

Happy Gilmore hA HA

----------


## Happy

This will be like an old persons face plant party !!

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah but don't tell him

----------


## Gapped axe

looking forward to see your smiley face. For those who don't know Happy has a face that radiatin's
s warmth and friendship from a far

----------


## Gapped axe

who's going to tell Maca

----------


## Happy

> who's going to tell Maca


 @Maca49 has bin a little quiet on this GA.

----------


## Maca49

> @Maca49 has bin a little quiet on this GA.


Macas listening, NEED NUMBERS?? Whos going to be staying? Rushy, Happy, GA starters.

----------


## Scouser

Would love to be there guys, but its hard enough to get away for a hunt, never mind 'talking about hunting'.....not that you will be, eh?

----------


## Scribe

> Macas listening, NEED NUMBERS?? Whos going to be staying? Rushy, Happy, GA starters.


Scribe, but he has got his own bed.

----------


## Maca49

> Scribe, but he has got his own bed.


We will give you a power lead! And a place to park!

----------


## Maca49

> Would love to be there guys, but its hard enough to get away for a hunt, never mind 'talking about hunting'.....not that you will be, eh?


Whimp! :Grin:

----------


## Scribe

> We will give you a power lead! And a place to park!


Thanks Maca, Wont need a lead for the one or two nights. Pretty well self contained.

----------


## Scouser

> Whimp!


As charged...... :Oh Noes:

----------


## Maca49

Give me her cellphone I'll ask on your behalf :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> hmmm I might have to plan a trip to clements for the weekend and go for a hunt while every man and his dog is at the sika show


Every man and his dog usually go for a look at Clements while they are in Taupo for the Sika show.

----------


## NZHTR

Then a may be man should head round to Kiko rd for a walk  .  ^

----------


## sakokid

Nah this is the weekend where we buy a bunch of stuff we don't need.

----------


## Gapped axe

Yes I will be there with a mate if possible, please

----------


## Maca49

@Gapped axe, @Happy  @Rushy, @Scribe will confirm later but think I have the bach next door to me as well by the look of it.There will be a small charge for the night (koha) but nice modern place, Kinloch taupo. Mine will have a few there as well by the look of it. BBQ on site, might get the boat out if the weathers good? Anyone else at this stage?

----------


## sako75

I wish but not to be  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Colour me there Maca

----------


## Titanium

Ill be there this year, first time since I left the North Island and shifted to the mainland. 11 years ago. Looking forward to it.

----------


## Maca49

> Thanks Maca, Wont need a lead for the one or two nights. Pretty well self contained.


If you stay with us, we can have a party in the camper on the way to the show Sunday :ORLY:

----------


## Pengy

> As charged......


Are you sure you are from Liverpool  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

@Happy, @GAPED AXE, @Rushy, @Scribe  Accomodation confirmed $25.00 per night per person, all ok with that? Just to organise the food, women, alcohol, Still room for anyone else? probably easiest to bring sleeping bags and a towel rest will be there.

----------


## Maca49

@Gapped axe read above!

----------


## Gibo

> @Happy, @GAPED AXE, @Rushy, @Scribe  Accomodation confirmed $25.00 per night per person, all ok with that? Just to organise the food, women, alcohol, Still room for anyone else? probably easiest to bring sleeping bags and a towel rest will be there.


If you old farts need coke and hookers give @Timmay a shout  :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> @Happy, @GAPED AXE, @Rushy, @Scribe  Accomodation confirmed $25.00 per night per person, all ok with that? Just to organise the food, women, alcohol, Still room for anyone else? probably easiest to bring sleeping bags and a towel rest will be there.


All good pass on location some time  Thanks @Maca49

----------


## Maca49

Beer time at show on Sat and Sun, what's a good time and place to meet so we get to know a few more forum members? There's a bar at the show! Might start with an early sarsaparilla?

----------


## Happy

> Beer time at show on Sat and Sun, what's a good time and place to meet so we get to know a few more forum members? There's a bar at the show! Might start with an early sarsaparilla?


 @Maca49. See you sat arvo at yr strip parlour /  den of inequity.  Look forward toit. Is it BYOPD still or has @Timmay picked up the slack?

----------


## Maca49

> @Maca49. See you sat arvo at yr strip parlour /  den of inequity.  Look forward toit. Is it BYOPD still or has @Timmay picked up the slack?


 @Timay had some coke and hookers a few weeks ago, make ya Happy Happy Happy, Happy?

----------


## Happy

> @Timay had some coke and hookers a few weeks ago, make ya Happy Happy Happy, Happy?


Thump the record player sounds stuck. Bang bang all good agin

----------


## Happy

Seriously tho arrive early sat bring the Jetski is there a nice boat ramp ?

----------


## Maca49

Yep no prob :Cool:

----------


## Timmay

Skia Show? Nahhh thats when all the townies show up in their flash utes with more ARB gear in them than they know what to do with  :Psmiley: 

Normally stay away.

----------


## Dougie

You guys really aren't selling this to me eh haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

So where's the get together ?

I can make it up there at least one of the days

----------


## BRADS

> So where's the get together ?
> 
> I can make it up there at least one of the days


Saturday?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Saturday?


You need a lift up there ?

----------


## BRADS

> You need a lift up there ?


Unsure if I'll make it, I sure as shit don't won't a ride in your car :Have A Nice Day: 
But I can offer a lift in a Ford

----------


## Maca49

Ouch!

----------


## Maca49

> You guys really aren't selling this to me eh haha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spare bed there Dougie? Your welcome

----------


## Rushy

> So where's the get together ?
> 
> I can make it up there at least one of the days


Maca's place.  Party Central

----------


## Rushy

> Spare bed there Dougie? Your welcome


You didn't tell me that I would have to top and tail Maca.

----------


## Maca49

I'm not top and tailing with you  :XD:  and neither is Dougie!

----------


## Rushy

> I'm not top and tailing with you  and neither is Dougie!


Such is life.

----------


## Maca49

Anybody heading up thru Wairoa on that weekend? Toby looking for a ride home! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Anybody heading up thru Wairoa on that weekend? Toby looking for a ride home!


That is just a tad out of my way Maca.  I could bring him back to Auckland and he could wait until it spreads as far as Wairoa.  Shouldn't take long.

----------


## Pengy

I didn't think anyone went via Wairoa unless they REALLY had to  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

I don't mean that it is not worth a visit Toby, as I have never been there so cant say. It just looks like it aint on the way to anywhere in particular

----------


## Toby

Don't I know it! 

Even intercity doesnt want to bring me back... Haha, unless they're trying to help me?

----------


## Maca49

We can get him down by bus on Friday no prob but can't get him back Sat PM or Sunday, must be a solution! :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> must be a solution!


Get him pissed or shout him a Turkish Delight Maca.

----------


## Maca49

I told him you'd look after him! :Grin:

----------


## shift14

Got my leave approved for the weekend, down on Satdy, back Sundy., so will have a look both days.

B

----------


## Rushy

> Got my leave approved for the weekend, down on Satdy, back Sundy., so will have a look both days.
> 
> B


Hope to catch up while you are there B.

----------


## shift14

> Hope to catch up while you are there B.


Will PM my cell #

----------


## Rushy

> Will PM my cell #


Cool.  I will answer back with mine.  I ran into another Tok lad on Friday.  Geoff Hines the ex AB.  Younger than us but Huk played rugby with him.

----------


## shift14

> Cool.  I will answer back with mine.  I ran into another Tok lad on Friday.  Geoff Hines the ex AB.  Younger than us but Huk played rugby with him.


His dad ran a contract forestry gang. I played against Hines a few times, I think he captained St Paul's in Hamilton..... he belted me from the second row in a scrum...broke my nose

B

----------


## Gapped axe

were's Wairoa????????????????????

----------


## Rushy

> were's Wairoa????????????????????


I hear tell that it is beyond the black stump.  Are you free for a call tomorrow?

----------


## Pengy

If I do manage to get to the show, I will try and make myself obvious, so feel free to say gday if you spot the pengy.  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

And no Maca, I don't mean that I will be carrying a pilchard  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> If I do manage to get to the show, I will try and make myself obvious, so feel free to say gday if you spot the pengy.


I look forward to it.

----------


## Maca49

If there's a fishy smell in the hall I believe it will be you, mostly just males attend. So ya staying with the hopeless buggers at Kinloch?

----------


## Pengy

Probably head down for the day on Sunday as I got a shit of a job that has to be done pronto. Not enough hours in the day at the moment. 
I am looking forward to putting faces to names too Rushy.

----------


## Maca49

All good!

----------


## Gibo

> If I do manage to get to the show, I will try and make myself obvious, so feel free to say gday if you spot the pengy.


What are you saying? Every one has to walk around looking down?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

Quite the opposite actually smart arse  :Psmiley: 
I shall wear my bestist Penguin Beanie

----------


## Pengy

I just thought that one through a bit more. Sorry Gibo, you are probably closer with the looking down bit, given how close to the ground my arse lives

----------


## Maca49

Your arse is alive?

----------


## Spook

> Your arse is alive?


"fly blown" would give that feeling.

----------


## Pengy

Some say it does a good impression of being very dead at times

----------


## Spook

> Some say it does a good impression of being very dead at times


Are we still discussing your arse?

----------


## Pengy

It would seem that way old chap  :Wink:

----------


## Scribe

So what sort of pillies do you prefer 'Pengy? I got South African ones and other ones here. The South African ones are a bit green in the guts I don't know what they have been eating. You might know, didn't you swing past there a few years back.

I will be deploying the net a few time in the next fortnight and I hope to get a mess of flounder for the rest of us to dine on.

----------


## Pengy

Cheeky fella.  :Psmiley: 
I think they are called Sardines in SA . Pilchard being the Cornish name.  I prefer Mackerel.

----------


## Scribe

> Cheeky fella. 
> I think they are called Sardines in SA . Pilchard being the Cornish name.  I prefer Mackerel.


You too. We catch a lot of yellowtail, (Jack Mackerel) out here in the Firth (boney bloody things) and don't bother to bring them home except when we have my large Maori brother in law on the boat.

 I smoke them for him' just so I can study 'human evolution' When I watch him at work on a fish I know I have just seen where they got the idea from for some machines that are in use today.

 The fish is pushed in one side of his very generous mouth at a steady pace and it exits the other side of his face as a shiny skeleton. Meanwhile the flesh I presume is proceeding at a steady stream down his throat as indicated by the by the rapid movements of the throat. But most impressive of all, is the concentrated frown and steady stream of small bones issuing forth from the pursed lips on a low arch to splatter on the ground. 

Its poetry to watch.

----------


## Happy

Poetry. Nah poultry in motion @sciribe

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

OK so reading thru the forums there are a lot of us going to Taupo that weekend but how many are actually going to end up at the show?

----------


## Rushy

> OK so reading thru the forums there are a lot of us going to Taupo that weekend but how many are actually going to end up at the show?


I am

----------


## Maca49

I'm more worried about who's turning up at Kinloch, we have a large BBQ at our disposal so could have a social afternoon, late on the Saturday?

----------


## Pengy

Can you pm me the address, just in case I can get away  :Wink: 

I would kip in the van

----------


## Rushy

> I'm more worried about who's turning up at Kinloch, we have a large BBQ at our disposal so could have a social afternoon, late on the Saturday?


Sounds like a plan Maca

----------


## Maca49

> Can you pm me the address, just in case I can get away 
> 
> I would kip in the van


Mate you can sleep with Rushy! He likes fishy! :Thumbsup:  there a bed for you no need to rough it!

----------


## Scribe

> I'm more worried about who's turning up at Kinloch, we have a large BBQ at our disposal so could have a social afternoon, late on the Saturday?


Yep that's the plan 'Maca'. I am glad you agree

----------


## Maca49

Sweet

----------


## Pengy

My wee van wont be roughing it Maca, it is my second home  :Wink: 
 Still not sure if I can get down on the Saturday, so let " my " bed go to someone more deserving (older)

----------


## Maca49

Plenty of room Pengy, Happy would be sad if he had to go out to your van to tuck up in! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

What do you want us to bring for the BBQ Maca?

----------


## Maca49

You getting me breakfast in bed AGAIN? We gotta stop meeting like this!
I'll bring really good eggs and some barley, veg,bacon soup. Happy said venison? Scribe fish if the gods are good. We can put some bucks in a kitty for basics including Waikato? Thoughts?

----------


## Rushy

> You getting me breakfast in bed AGAIN? We gotta stop meeting like this!
> I'll bring really good eggs and some barley, veg,bacon soup. Happy said venison? Scribe fish if the gods are good. We can put some bucks in a kitty for basics including Waikato? Thoughts?


I am down to my last fifty dozen venison and garlic sausages and last four deer worth of venison steaks so am practically running out.  At least three lambs worth of various cuts in the freezer and also have a heap of venison salami.  Oh and I forgot there is a shit load of beef steaks as well.  If you want to pick some grub from that line up I am happy to bring it down.

 On another note I s that slack arse from TePuke coming down?

----------


## Maca49

No thank god, iiiiisss been praying, we will ban the forum that night and put him in a tail spin!
Selection from your freezer sounds good, @Happy, your imput appreciated :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

I m similar to Rushy @ Maca Happy to bring whatever so let us both know

----------


## Maca49

Let's have a fight over the venison, you throw the first punch  @Happy, watch out  @Rushy!  Just PM each other with what you have looking at about seven / eight staying, and hopefully a few more on Sat PM

----------


## Rushy

> Let's have a fight over the venison, you throw the first punch  @Happy, watch out  @Rushy!  Just PM each other with what you have looking at about seven / eight staying, and hopefully a few more on Sat PM


We will sort it Maca.

----------


## Maca49

Ripper!

----------


## Toby

I can bring venison and whitebait, too bad intercity hates Wairoa aye

----------


## Maca49

Courier it I'll make sure half of it gets there!
Anybody want to go out fishing down there! I'll have to dust my boat off, need licence for Taupo can purchase from the shop in Kinloch, can either jig or troll, jiggings more sociable? All depending on the weather! Have to be Sat or Sun morning may want to bring some poles and ginger micks :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

What are you likely to catch  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> What are you likely to catch


A cold Pengy

----------


## geezejonesy

Hopefully I will be over for at least one day of it

----------


## Pengy

> A cold Pengy


Oh goody, I like cold

----------


## Maca49

> Hopefully I will be over for at least one day of it


Sat afternoon BBQ?

----------


## Maca49

> What are you likely to catch


Rushy will be after the crabs!

----------


## geezejonesy

Pm  me any details ph no. Or something so I can contact ya

----------


## sakokid

Think I may be attending the show too......have a few heads to enter :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> Sat afternoon BBQ?


Yep I missed GJ last year Maca so that would be good.

----------


## Gapped axe

yup me and Mate if all good. Will be down on Sat arvo, Also can bring supplies if needed

----------


## Maca49

> Think I may be attending the show too......have a few heads to enter


You on the list!! for Sat pm? with or without your head! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 10-Ring

Saturday morning, bright and early.  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

I will be wearing my NZHS Tee shirt.  Stop me and say hello

----------


## 10-Ring

Look forward to meeting you Rushy.

----------


## Pengy

+1

----------


## Savage1

I'm keen to make the trip, not 100% sure as meant to be going for a hunt with @Nibblet .

----------


## BrockB05

I'll be there saturday. looking forward to it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm keen to make the trip, not 100% sure as meant to be going for a hunt with @Nibblet .


Chuck Nibblet in the car and take him down to Taupo. Skip up Clements Mill Road have a poke around and then come back out to the show.  Sorted!

----------


## Gibo

> Look forward to meeting you Rushy.


Poor bugger  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Chuck Nibblet in the car and take him down to Taupo. Skip up Clements Mill Road have a poke around and then come back out to the show.  Sorted!


Chuck Nibblet??? Is that Chuck Norris's daughter?

----------


## Rushy

> Chuck Nibblet??? Is that Chuck Norris's daughter?


Okay then biff Nibblet in the car.

----------


## Nibblet

Bifkin! 

I thought we was going hunting? ?? Well I am anyway.
Will make sure I leave my credit card behind anyway.

----------


## MAJOR F

Yep will be there and probably wearing my shirt from the other you know what fourm

----------


## Rushy

Hey guys, I need to tell my missus in advance so tell me what am I allowed to buy while I am down there? I am thinking pump action shottie or 17HMR while I am sitting here as there is a pheasant out in the paddock as I am typing this.

It is pissing down with rain here at the moment so it is pretty hard to see but it is centre frame at the bottom of a tree trunk and on the line of the bottom of the seven wire fence

----------


## Spook

The fence has only six wires on it.

----------


## Rushy

> The fence has only six wires on it.


There is no way in hell that your old eyes can see that from the bottom of the Kaimai Ranges Spook.

----------


## Spook

> There is no way in hell that your old eyes can see that from the bottom of the Kaimai Ranges Spook.


I couldn't see the pheasant either @Rushy...you either have a shit camera or shit weather

----------


## Rushy

> I couldn't see the pheasant either @Rushy...you either have a shit camera or shit weather


both. It was pissing down and I was using the camera function of my iPad at about seventy metres

----------


## Gapped axe

Sadly I can't make Saturday night, my Apologies to Maca, Rushy, Scribe and Happy. Sorry to all. Family function on the Saturday night. Will be there for the Saturday thou.

----------


## Scribe

Never mind GA might see you Saturday.

Damned fool I am, I got seduced by the weather and the placid lake like sea last night just before dark and stuck the net out.

I figured the SW gale predicted wouldn't come away before daylight this morning.

Wrong, now we have a full gale and my net is on the move down the Firth toward Te Puru. If I do ever get it back it will be a mess.

Buggar and hell

----------


## Gapped axe

yeah I got up at 4am to go for a hunt, bed was drier and more appealing, should of gone yesterday evening instead of Trout fishing. I saw that the Coromandel got a hiding last night.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been there done that one Scribe.
Was a few days before it calmed enough to recover it too :Sad: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scribe

Well I got the net back just after low tide around lunch time. My neighbour from up the back came down this morning and offered to go out and get it for me. He's much younger and madder than me.

By this time it had travelled about two kilometres down the coast. I wouldn't have even have considered setting foot in a boat under these conditions but he launched his little row boat and after it he went. He travelled downwind at a fair rate of knots and picked up one of the buoys after about three goes at it and tumbled the net on board fish and all. Then he had to run downwind to the next bay where I picked him up with the vehicle and trailer.

It was obvious the flounder were not very active during the storm as they are our main catch at the moment, but there were a few snapper hunting in the dirty water. A Eagle ray, several small sharks, and a gurnard were the by catch for the day.

----------


## Gapped axe

great end result

----------


## Toby

That's a good catch

----------


## Maca49

Same again Thursday or Friday am will be spot on Scribe!

----------


## Maca49

> Sadly I can't make Saturday night, my Apologies to Maca, Rushy, Scribe and Happy. Sorry to all. Family function on the Saturday night. Will be there for the Saturday thou.


No sweat ha piker!! :Thumbsup: enjoy yr 2nd family! They're more important than us lot!

----------


## Rushy

Sorry we won't be seeing you at the BBQ GA.  Will hope to see you at the show.  Maca do you have a firm idea how many need catering for?  I don't care what the numbers is, I just want to know.

----------


## Maca49

Don't worry Rushy, I've a big freezer! Max 10 me thinks, I have no idea really can think of 6 without GA and mate.

----------


## Rushy

> Don't worry Rushy, I've a big freezer! Max 10 me thinks, I have no idea really can think of 6 without GA and mate.


All good Maca if you are at six then a couple of pedestrians of the side of the road and a dero from the park and we are there.

----------


## Maca49

We can troll if we have to Rushy!

----------


## Maca49

> Well I got the net back just after low tide around lunch time. My neighbour from up the back came down this morning and offered to go out and get it for me. He's much younger and madder than me.
> 
> By this time it had travelled about two kilometres down the coast. I wouldn't have even have considered setting foot in a boat under these conditions but he launched his little row boat and after it he went. He travelled downwind at a fair rate of knots and picked up one of the buoys after about three goes at it and tumbled the net on board fish and all. Then he had to run downwind to the next bay where I picked him up with the vehicle and trailer.
> 
> It was obvious the flounder were not very active during the storm as they are our main catch at the moment, but there were a few snapper hunting in the dirty water. A Eagle ray, several small sharks, and a gurnard were the by catch for the day.Attachment 29389


Bunch of sad faces there! Not a happy looking fish amongst them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

So what's the plan for Saturday?

----------


## Maca49

7 Rushy! Dougies cooking! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scribe

> So what's the plan for Saturday?


I am going to try to get to the Sika show quite early and will being hanging around the publishers stand. 'Halcyon' that is, most of the time. 

Sat night at Maca's is the plan I think. Yours and Rushy's faces will be the only ones I know unless Mucko turns up.

I think there is a bit of weather to blow through on Friday night, Sat morning, and after that weather should be clear but cold.

----------


## Maca49

Be there Sat morn Dougie guess we'll all catch up I'll know yr face will look out for you!

----------


## Scribe

> Same again Thursday or Friday am will be spot on Scribe!


Yeah you are right Maca, The SW might have settled down by Wed night, enough to start fishing again anyway.

One good set is all I need.

----------


## Maca49

Are you at Kinloch Friday Scribe?

----------


## Scribe

> Are you at Kinloch Friday Scribe?


No Maca, Wife is working Friday night.

----------


## Maca49

Ok

----------


## Scribe

> That's a good catch


It is a bloody prolific producers of fish the Firth of Thames 'Toby'

Traditionally it has always been the bread basket of Auckland.

----------


## Dougie

I've got dinner plans with the magazine guys but yep come say Gidday, I won't he hanging at the NZO stand all day but go easy on me - I'm a bit terrified about this whole thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

> I am going to try to get to the Sika show quite early and will being hanging around the publishers stand. 'Halcyon' that is, most of the time. 
> 
> Sat night at Maca's is the plan I think. Yours and Rushy's faces will be the only ones I know unless Mucko turns up.
> 
> I think there is a bit of weather to blow through on Friday night, Sat morning, and after that weather should be clear but cold.


Scribe ya might recognise me when I cruise through on sunday and pinch ya arse! 
Hoping to sneak up for the day if my cunning plan works out!

----------


## Scribe

Ok Andy, You are right I will recognise you as well. I didn't know you were going to be there.

----------


## Gapped axe

you'all recognise me I will be wearing a camo shirt and hunting pants. might even keep my knife pouch on, knife out of course.

----------


## Gapped axe

Before the Post's start, that's tongue in cheek, of course you all knew that.


QUOTE=Gapped axe;296950]you'all recognise me I will be wearing a camo shirt and hunting pants. might even keep my knife pouch on, knife out of course.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Scribe

> It is a bloody prolific producers of fish the Firth of Thames 'Toby'
> 
> Traditionally it has always been the bread basket of Auckland.




This mornings catch. Still a SW

----------


## Gapped axe

they are a very good size

----------


## Scribe

> they are a very good size


They are not bad GA. I only threw back one flounder today.

Quite a few dabs still (local parlance) But sand flounder percentage increasing every set.

I wonder whether I will catch the big flush again this year. That one day when all the big fish head up into the shallows. I have caught it two years running and have had about 35 fish in each set. They are always of uniform size and are the biggest fish of the year.

It is seems to be that in the fish world they do most things together in age groups.

Anyone coming to Macas on Sat Night should bring a chilly bin and Ice packs. I am trying to put together some fish packs for all our inland friends to take home.

As well we might have enough for a flounder for breakfast sun morning.

A couple more sets yet if the weather improves. I am just getting ahead with fish numbers. I have the Gannet of Whangarei staying with me at present.

I served with him in Vietnam and at the moment he is getting through a fish at every meal. He must be off his food a bit because I have seen him tackle one at afternoon tea as well. Maybe he's still working up to this.

----------


## Maca49

Geeze I might turn up myself!! :ORLY:

----------


## ExPoh75

Dunno whether it's appropriate to put this here....but geez Scribe, one of the best hunting books I've read in ages.  Big  :Thumbsup:  from me

----------


## P38

Looks like I'll be at the show Saturday morning,

Seems like I've got a little something to pick up.   :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rushy

> Dunno whether it's appropriate to put this here....but geez Scribe, one of the best hunting books I've read in ages.  Big  from me


Share for those of us out of the loop.

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like I'll be at the show Saturday morning,
> 
> Seems like I've got a little something to pick up.  
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Hope to see you Pete.  I will be the overweight old bugger in the faded NZHS Tee shirt.  Grab a shoulder and say hello.

----------


## Maca49

You going direct to the show Sat am Rushy?

----------


## Pengy

> Share for those of us out of the loop.


This I think Rushy

Hunters and the Hunted - Graeme Sturgeon - Shop

----------


## Rushy

> This I think Rushy
> 
> Hunters and the Hunted - Graeme Sturgeon - Shop


Thanks Pengy.  I must find a copy for a read

----------


## P38

> Hope to see you Pete.  I will be the overweight old bugger in the faded NZHS Tee shirt.  Grab a shoulder and say hello.


So you'll be blending in with the crowd then Rushy  :Thumbsup: 

Will you also be wearing Camo like the rest of the punters, if so you'll be hard to spot.

I've been to one or two Sika Shows before so Be Careful when your grabbing random blokes by the shoulder and saying Hello. Rushy.

Either something very bad will happen immediately there after ..... or you'll be going on your first date with your new Mr Right   :Wink: 

Hard to tell which way it will go.  :Psmiley: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Maca49

Pete the only way after that would be UP

----------


## P38

> Pete the only way after that would be UP


I believe so.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ExPoh75

> This I think Rushy
> 
> Hunters and the Hunted - Graeme Sturgeon - Shop


That's it

----------


## Scribe

> Dunno whether it's appropriate to put this here....but geez Scribe, one of the best hunting books I've read in ages.  Big  from me


Thanks ExPoh75, I am glad you enjoyed the book. But there again you did the culling thing, travelled the same country, knew the same people that I did.

We were lucky bastards, were we not.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Yep will be at the show Sunday will be rolling into taupo mid to late Saturday arvo tho

----------


## ExPoh75

> Thanks ExPoh75, I am glad you enjoyed the book. But there again you did the culling thing, travelled the same country, knew the same people that I did.
> 
> We were lucky bastards, were we not.


Certainly were Scribe.  Wonderful memories of a time long gone.

----------


## Maca49

> Yep will be at the show Sunday will be rolling into taupo mid to late Saturday arvo tho


Beer at Kinloch?

----------


## EVILWAYZ

> Beer at Kinloch?


Yep keen as think I'm staying out that way somewhere lol were and when?

----------


## sakokid

Hey scribe.. Past thru te kuiti this arvo, and picked up your book. Stood there and had a free read until the lady at the counter asked me if I was going to buy it...   I will get it someday soon.   I enjoyed what I read in that short time, cheers for writing it and sharing memories of a time gone by. A period that  will never happen again. Thanks .

----------


## Scribe

> Hey scribe.. Past thru te kuiti this arvo, and picked up your book. Stood there and had a free read until the lady at the counter asked me if I was going to buy it...   I will get it someday soon.   I enjoyed what I read in that short time, cheers for writing it and sharing memories of a time gone by. A period that  will never happen again. Thanks .


Hi Kid,  Thanks for the compliment. I am hoping one day when we get rid of 1080 and treat game animals as a resource instead of noxious animals, then there will be jobs again for fit young men with a rifle in there hand and the mountains at their feet.

Animal control we will always need in NZ.  In other countries that are more enlightened than ourselves they speak of herd management and balance. We instead have become Ecological Nazis as we poison the land and its inhabitants.

----------


## Rushy

Just put the sausages and venison in the chilly bin Maca and slipped in a salami as well just in case Happy doesn't bring enough.

----------


## Dougie

What do the tickets cost out of curiosity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Scribe

> Just put the sausages and venison in the chilly bin Maca and slipped in a salami as well just in case Happy doesn't bring enough.


Rushy you look after tea. I have kept 6 snapper I caught this morning for Sunday breakfast.

----------


## Happy

> Just put the sausages and venison in the chilly bin Maca and slipped in a salami as well just in case Happy doesn't bring enough.


All covered no worries chips dips salamies  crackers cheese

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy you look after tea. I have kept 6 snapper I caught this morning for Sunday breakfast.


Damn I look forward to that.

----------


## Rushy

> All covered no worries chips dips salamies  crackers cheese


Cool then the salami I put in can go back to Thames with Scribe.

----------


## Dundee

@Gapped axe .............. possum trapper is at Kinloch now with @Maca49 .  PM your cell phone number so we can organise your plans.
 @Rushy slip one of those salamis in possum trappers bag :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Fuck !! The start of that second sentence had me worried for a moment  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scribe

Maca oh Maca where are you. I have sent you a PM. Do you have a deepfreeze at the bach. I have about 10 parcels of flounder and snapper fillets that need to stay frozen so people can take them home with them.

Salami will be much appreciated Rushy.

----------


## Dundee

> Maca oh Maca where are you. I have sent you a PM. Do you have a deepfreeze at the bach. I have about 10 parcels of flounder and snapper fillets that need to stay frozen so people can take them home with them.
> 
> Salami will be much appreciated Rushy.


Do you want his cell phone number Scribe? I'm just going to check the cows and rabbits then will be back :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> Yep keen as think I'm staying out that way somewhere lol were and when?


Sat pm see you at the show!

----------


## Maca49

> What do the tickets cost out of curiosity? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got $100 each! Dressed in a Teddy a it cheaper

----------


## Maca49

> Fuck !! The start of that second sentence had me worried for a moment


YOUR WORRIED how do you think I felt? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Chris

Think Rushy needs to put a camera on his shopping list 1st.

----------


## Philipo

I'll be there tomorrow, to stand out I thought of wearing just a camo hat ( but I might get arrested ) so to stand out I'll be wearing a grey T shirt with a bright orange Converse Star on it, come say hello  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

I'm just pissed that I'm not meeting up with you guy's. Was looking forward to a catch up and also meeting Sribe and other' c'est la vie. Will try and touch base at the show. I know I will meet Maca49 as he will have PT with him. Still looking to see if any Whaktaneor Opotiki members are watching.

----------


## Dougie

> I've got $100 each! Dressed in a Teddy a it cheaper


Far our, you're kidding!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Far our, you're kidding!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Great to have a yarn with you Maca and Gapped Axe.  Look after our boy and thanks for your guys help. :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

> Far our, you're kidding!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wear your Teddy and I'll shout the ticket :Wink:  oh shit your nearly an old married lady! I think $20.00 Dougie

----------


## Happy

> I'm just pissed that I'm not meeting up with you guy's. Was looking forward to a catch up and also meeting Sribe and other' c'est la vie. Will try and touch base at the show. I know I will meet Maca49 as he will have PT with him. Still looking to see if any Whaktaneor Opotiki members are watching.


What time you there until ?

----------


## Maca49

> Great to have a yarn with you Maca and Gapped Axe.  Look after our boy and thanks for your guys help.


Shit I think I was a bit short on it DD was in the middle of loading the car, it's all right he's comatosed now, moonshine and beers are a tough mixture!, seriously he's reading a book on tramps! I mean the Swaggers from the depression!

----------


## Gapped axe

roustabouts and rolling stones??

 Around 1600hrs, I will need to get PT on to his next stage of his journey, plus after 2/3hrs I'm bored or broke

----------


## Maca49

> What time you there until ?


Probably beer time Happy! :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

> roustabouts and rolling stones??


Jim Hendersons

----------


## Gapped axe

Mr Gilmore I will be looking for your Happy face

----------


## Happy

> Probably beer time Happy!


Was talkin to @Gapped axe

----------


## Gapped axe

Designated driver with a precious cargo on board, so no beersies for me, luv tomato juice though. If I wasn't saying goodbye to the son on Sunday I would of been back down

----------


## Maca49

> Was talkin to @Gapped axe


Well!!! He'll be looking hard for your Happy Face!

----------


## Gapped axe

I applaud Mucko, Happy,  Maca49  and Gillie and others for trying/succeeding in getting forum members together. Well done chaps

----------


## Maca49

And Rushy for supplying the food and entertainment!! :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah thaxs guys for looking after our son its so kool of you too do it,

----------


## Gapped axe

also his very good and sincere advise, Pengy, scouser guys who all so are worth a mention. but then when you actually get into it 95% forum members are there to help ,give advise or (Gibo, Toby, Vietnamcam) kick shit allways with good intent, Angus to help us achieve in the kitchen and hopefully not burn it down, . Happy to be here

----------


## Maca49

Mate your gonna have a hung over boy tomorrow, better bring some beers with you :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

just juice, dived all day, over did it , and now over tired so wont sleep, will probably snore much to the bride's discomfort

----------


## Scouser

Have a great, safe weekend everybody, sure you will, have one (at least) for me while your at it....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> And Rushy for supplying the food and entertainment!!


Isn't it great how I can sing and fart like a trombone at the same time Maca?  Ha ha ha ha just jumping in the car now.

----------


## Maca49

It will take you 2 hours just to clear that motorway! See you later, drive careful!

----------


## geezejonesy

Think the forgotten highway should be open leavin In 30 minz

----------


## Dundee

Any pics you hold outs? Was it good ffs full us in that didn't go. :Have A Nice Day: 

Big piss up at @Maca49 tonight.  Thanks for looking after our boy @Maca49 and @Gapped axe .  :Cool:   Good buggers :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

Was a good day & good show, Was better lay out & more room but crowd seemed down on last year

Ran into and farken yaked to heaps of people  :Cool:

----------


## Friwi

Yes, same for me. I thought there was not as many people as last year, or maybe it was more spread over the big marquis outside?
Saw a few nice news toys and managed not to spend to much.

----------


## ONYVA

so who is going today? other than me

----------


## Danny

Me!
Hope there is a scope left over for me to buy.

----------


## hunter308

I forgot all about the sika show was working yesterday and I had said I was going to head up to clements for a hunt while everyone was there, was off work with food poisoning during the week so was probably better to work yesterday to catch up on some lost income anyway even though it would have been nicer to do an overnighter in the bush  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer



----------


## Dundee

Thanks for that Shearer

----------


## Pengy

Damn work !!! Got pressure applied at last minute so couldn't make it down this year. 
I was really looking forward to meeting all the good buggers and getting out of town for a short while  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

We had a good time Pengy. Got on the turps with Maca, Scribe (and Mrs Scribe), Happy, EVILWAYZ, Woody and one other.  We solved all of the problems of the universe.

----------


## ONYVA

just got home from the show,bought scribe's book, good show.

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

> Was a good day & good show, Was better lay out & more room but crowd seemed down on last year
> 
> Ran into and farken yaked to heaps of people


Chatting to Jeremy from River to Ranges and yesterday they had more people thru the show than at any previous one.

Spent some money and bought some gear but sadly no new guns

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 29474
> Attachment 29475
> Attachment 29476


Some fine specimens in that middle pic and I dont mean the Ugliminators  :Wink:   :Thumbsup:  big bloody Sambar mount  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## andyanimal31

> We had a good time Pengy. Got on the turps with Maca, Scribe (and Mrs Scribe), Happy, EVILWAYZ, Woody and one other.  We solved all of the problems of the universe.


Went see scribe at the stand and apparently the old bugger was hung over and not been seen today.
All thanks to you piss heads!

----------


## Maca49

Photos from last night. PT. credit to you Mr&Mrs DD , don't tell him I said that! Booked Rushy and Happy on a shooting course! Can't hit shit and blamed my rifle ! I shoot just fine with it!

----------


## Dynastar27

looks like a awesome weekend shame I was busy this weekend

----------


## Neckshot

> Photos from last night. PT. credit to you Mr&Mrs DD , don't tell him I said that! Booked Rushy and Happy on a shooting course! Can't hit shit and blamed my rifle ! I shoot just fine with it! Attachment 29489Attachment 29490Attachment 29491Attachment 29495Attachment 29500


Fuck im not milking cows next year so I can share in a bit of that hospitality.

----------


## Gibo

You are representing well Mr Rushy  :Wink:  

Centre right  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Thanks just the BBQ cleaner, six bottles it was pristine. We drank anything else, bloody Scribe had a bottle of whiskey to get rid of, I was glad to see it empty! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dynastar27

looks like he was trying to hide the Waikato

----------


## Happy

Now if @Rushy got 1 magpie plus 1 rabbit and I got 1 rabbit and @Maca49 got one rabbit doesn't that mean that Rushy was the winner. 

Do you use some special kind of adding process in BOP ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Photos from last night. PT. credit to you Mr&Mrs DD , don't tell him I said that! Booked Rushy and Happy on a shooting course! Can't hit shit and blamed my rifle ! I shoot just fine with it! Attachment 29489Attachment 29490Attachment 29491Attachment 29495Attachment 29500


Thanks for looking after him looks like he had a good time,nice batch you got their.

----------


## Maca49

Yes I used ONE round, you and Rushy averaged 10 rounds each for one kill, Rushys magpie it was agreed died of natural causes just before he pulled the trigger! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Thanks for looking after him looks like he had a good time,nice batch you got their.


He likes reading! He took a couple of books with him I think, very polite young guy, you have raised him well, went to sleep after his sixth beer :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> looks like he was trying to hide the Waikato


Well you can't drink it so beer ta hide it

----------


## Dynastar27

> Yes I used ONE round, you and Rushy averaged 10 rounds each for one kill, Rushys magpie it was agreed died of natural causes just before he pulled the trigger!


fark that sounds like me shooting bloody plovers yesterday

----------


## Rushy

> Went see scribe at the stand and apparently the old bugger was hung over and not been seen today.
> All thanks to you piss heads!


Scribe asked me to go tell the Halcyon folk that he wouldn't be in today but they were not on stand when I got there and I only stayed long enough to make a couple of purchases and then I bailed without completing the mission.

----------


## Rushy

> You are representing well Mr Rushy  
> Attachment 29502
> Centre right


Yep I was mate.  Even Maca had a Waikato.  I had to drink a whole lot of it because I took too much food and couldn't get a buzz on because the alcohol got soaked up.  Scribe flicked me one of the smoothest scotch's I have ever let glide over me tonsils as well.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Yep I was mate.  Even Maca had a Waikato.  I had to drink a whole lot of it because I took too much food and couldn't get a buzz on because the alcohol got soaked up.  Scribe flicked me one of the smoothest scotch's I have ever let glide over me tonsils as well.


dam should have come sounds like you boys had a blast hahaha

----------


## Rushy

> Now if @Rushy got 1 magpie plus 1 rabbit and I got 1 rabbit and @Maca49 got one rabbit doesn't that mean that Rushy was the winner. 
> 
> Do you use some special kind of adding process in BOP ?


Happy don't dignify the shit Maca writes with an answer.  At least we taught him that after you whack a scope on a rifle you need to spend some time zeroing it.  That black powder rifle of his may as well have been a shanghai throwing rocks and the 17HMR was more than a challenge.

----------


## Rushy

> fark that sounds like me shooting bloody plovers yesterday


Don't be misled by a silly old fool.  Well not that silly old fool anyway.  Of course you can believe everything I ever tell you.

----------


## Maca49

Yeah yeah yeah yeah, should have gone to spec savers! :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

> Chatting to Jeremy from River to Ranges and yesterday they had more people thru the show than at any previous one.


Yeah that's interesting, with that extra marquee & the wider isles seemed to spread people out better  :Have A Nice Day: 


*Quote of the day - sales person telling someone that their el cheapo bi pods were just as good as a harris "yeah right" lol

*Funniness part of the day - Walking in and seeing my mate trying on a pair of Lowa's, I proceeded to tell the sale man that his boots were far to stiff & heavy, thought he was guna smack me for ruining his sale lol, Funny as my mate had no intention of buying em anyway hahaha   

*Thing that took my fancy- Strasser RS 05 rifle, I thought they had some clever features  :Cool:

----------


## Scribe

> Yeah that's interesting, with that extra marquee & the wider isles seemed to spread people out better 
> 
> 
> *Quote of the day - sales person telling someone that their el cheapo bi pods were just as good as a harris "yeah right" lol
> 
> *Funniness part of the day - Walking in and seeing my mate trying on a pair of Lowa's, I proceeded to tell the sale man that his boots were far to stiff & heavy, thought he was guna smack me for ruining his sale lol, Funny as my mate had no intention of buying em anyway hahaha   
> 
> *Thing that took my fancy- Strasser RS 05 rifle, I thought they had some clever features


Yes the Srasser RS 05 took my fancy to Philipo. The salesman striped it and put it back together while I was still figured out the usefulness the first part of the takedown.

----------


## Scribe

> Yes the Srasser RS 05 took my fancy to Philipo. The salesman striped it and put it back together while I was still figured out the usefulness the first part of the takedown.


Rushy that salami you gave us was great. I had some for tea

----------


## Dundee

> He likes reading! He took a couple of books with him I think, very polite young guy, you have raised him well, went to sleep after his sixth beer


Did you get to sample the moonshine Maca?  Thanks for having him.

----------


## Gapped axe

Bugger, missed out on a good nite by the looks of it.

----------


## Pengy

> Bugger, missed out on a good nite by the looks of it.


Me 2  :Sad:

----------


## Scribe

> Scribe asked me to go tell the Halcyon folk that he wouldn't be in today but they were not on stand when I got there and I only stayed long enough to make a couple of purchases and then I bailed without completing the mission.


Thanks anyway Rushy, Halcyon sold a swag of books yesterday while I was hanging around signing them. Maybe they sold out early and headed home.

What time did you get home from Tampa

----------


## Gapped axe

I can't wait to get off this computer (waiting for an email from a client) so I can grab an apple and your Book and hit the sack for a 2 chapter read before sleep. Nice to meet you yesterday, and Dougie as well. Roll on @Spook safari, the next forum calendar event.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

> Went see scribe at the stand and apparently the old bugger was hung over and not been seen today.
> All thanks to you piss heads!


He is an amazing man with many of stories was a real privilege to meet and have a drink with him and the rest of the guys at maccas was a great nite with great people and great food

----------


## Maca49

> Did you get to sample the moonshine Maca?  Thanks for having him.


No sweat even made his bed! I put the electric blanket on for him! He tried a Steiny I had moonshine  :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

[QUOTE=EVILWAYZ;299008]He is an amazing man with many of stories was a real privilege to meet and have a drink with him and the rest of the guys at maccas was a great nite with great people and great food /QUOTE]

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Bugger, missed out on a good nite by the looks of it.


+1 will have to get my sorry arse down there one year.....

----------


## Spook

> I can't wait to get off this computer (waiting for an email from a client) so I can grab an apple and your Book and hit the sack for a 2 chapter read before sleep. Nice to meet you yesterday, and Dougie as well. Roll on @Spook safari, the next forum calendar event.


Do you want that to be a 'piss up on horse back' type of thing?

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy that salami you gave us was great. I had some for tea


Glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## Rushy

> What time did you get home from Tampa


About one thirty.

----------


## Kudu

> Was a good day & good show, Was better lay out & more room but crowd seemed down on last year
> 
> Ran into and farken yaked to heaps of people


How would you know if you ran into guys on the forum?? Is there a secret handshake or little hat pin you issue for identification??

But yes it was a good show this year because they listened to the feedback from last year. ie Nowhere to sit when having lunch and having the heads upstairs was crap.

----------


## Rushy

I had my forum tee shirt on so I stuck out like hairy dogs nuts.

----------

